# fan in smoke house



## cherrywood (Jan 29, 2014)

i am building a 3foot wide by 6foot deep by 7 foot high smoker was wondering if it woud be a good idea to put a small fan in to circulate the smoke


----------



## ndhunter (Jan 29, 2014)

I plan on adding a fan to my fridge smoker build. Itll help with moving smoke and heat distribution. Itll need to be a slow fan. I haven't found the one I want yet, but was told to check out grainger. Good luck. I just noticed your in ND as well. Im located in Velva.


----------



## cherrywood (Jan 29, 2014)

I live in Abercrombie I was thinking a small computer fan on a rheostat to control speed


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.grainger.com/product/DA...R=4M180&_=1386255452660&s_pp=false&sst=subset


Grainger has these and other motors with long shafts....  fan blades....  motor speed controllers...  have fun looking .....  

(Nordstrom's for Men) ... one of them anyway....


----------

